# Gustavo Santaolalla



## megamoto (Jul 23, 2012)

Gustavo Santaolalla is the composer in films like Brokeback Mountain

I remixed Gustavo Santaolalla with Shane August into a very beautiful and relaxing song
Hope you guys like it!!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't like it.


----------



## megamoto (Jul 23, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I don't like it.


Hmm whats wrong with it?


----------



## megamoto (Jul 23, 2012)

megamoto said:


> Hmm whats wrong with it?


constructive criticism is always welcomed in my book


----------

